# My precious Briar



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is my precious boy  <3 <3 <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What a stunner, love that dark mask!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

LarryT said:


> What a stunner, love that dark mask!


 Oh, thank you  he loves the camera :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

More of my boy :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is soooooo tiny!!!! I too love his dark mask. I like the way you call him your boy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe - what a precious little guy! Congratulations!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

shetland said:


> He is soooooo tiny!!!! I too love his dark mask. I like the way you call him your boy!


 Thank you I love his tiny little face!  and he is my little boy :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

PJM said:


> Awwe - what a precious little guy! Congratulations!


 Thank you  I love him


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Here are the same pictures, but less blurry :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Same pictures less blurry


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Draenog said:


> What a cutie


 Well, thank you much


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

Your hedgie is so cute  My hedgehog looks alot like yours and is named Briar too, except she's a girl :lol: 
I absolutely love the name Briar (not being bias or anything  ) I think it's a perfect name for a hedgehog


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Both Briars are wonderful!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hedgehogaholic said:


> Your hedgie is so cute  My hedgehog looks alot like yours and is named Briar too, except she's a girl :lol:
> I absolutely love the name Briar (not being bias or anything  ) I think it's a perfect name for a hedgehog


 Thank you and I agree the name Briar is pretty awesome.  Your hedgie is adorable. I think they may be long lost twins :lol: Expect the fact that my little nugget is only 11 weeks old, and still tiny


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

shetland said:


> Both Briars are wonderful!


 Thank You!!


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

shetland said:


> Both Briars are wonderful!


Ha ha ha thanks


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

bmaditz said:


> Thank you and I agree the name Briar is pretty awesome.  Your hedgie is adorable. I think they may be long lost twins :lol: Expect the fact that my little nugget is only 11 weeks old, and still tiny


Aww I remember when Briar (my Briar :lol: ) was a little hedgie, she's a year old now. About them being long lost twins you're absolutely right!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hedgehogaholic said:


> Aww I remember when Briar (my Briar :lol: ) was a little hedgie, she's a year old now. About them being long lost twins you're absolutely right!


 Yah Briar (mine :lol: ) is just a teeny tiny fella! Your Briar is huge compared to my nugget.  Unfortunately my little man is grumpy at the moment he is loosing his 12 week quills. But whenever he starts feeling better I'll post more pics of him. I'd love to see more pics of your precious girl. Feel free to post them in this forum, seeing as the topic "My Precious Briar" applies to you too! :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's more of my boy


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

And more cuteness XD


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Briar!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a few more pictures :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's one more I found


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cutie (both Briars are cuties!) I love his ears


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

cynthb said:


> What a cutie (both Briars are cuties!) I love his ears


 Thank you!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Where to start! That little raised hand. The picture of his smiling face is precious. In his pink blanket with all of his little arms and legs extended!!! All of the pictures in his igloo are adorable! Give him to me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

shetland said:


> Where to start! That little raised hand. The picture of his smiling face is precious. In his pink blanket with all of his little arms and legs extended!!! All of the pictures in his igloo are adorable! Give him to me!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks, but sorry I worked hard to get this little boy! :lol: I'll have to keep him  You're too kind though!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't believe that I have had my Briar for over a MONTH! It seems like I just got him yesterday. The tiny 7 week old baby I brought home isn't that tiny baby any more. At a full 12 weeks old he is on his way to being a full grown hedgie. I have to be the luckiest owner out there. The first time I went to see him (when he was less than half the size of my hand) until today when I can only hold him in one hand if he's on his back...I've enjoyed every moment. He's the sweetest little boy in the world. He cuddles with me if he can have it his way, but I like to see him exploring. When he first wakes up I MAY get one huff, but I just talk to him and in two seconds he's just a sniffing like it's going out of fashion. I've never had a problem with him being mean or trying to bite or anything. I must have just gotten lucky. Glad I did!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He really is a precious little guy! I love all the pictures.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

PJM said:


> He really is a precious little guy! I love all the pictures.


 He told me to tell you thank you :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Last night. Such a cuddle bug :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

More cuddles


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He looks so peaceful and trusting.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

shetland said:


> He looks so peaceful and trusting.


 Thank you. I've never had a problem with him being mean. He's just the sweetest little guy


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Briar got a new cage today


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Got some more pics :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

More pics


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I like the name Briar to actually Briarlynn is a name on our list of possibilities for our baby girl who will be coming home in a few weeks. we would call her briar for short I think Briar is a fitting name and adding the lynn makes it more name like and girlie


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

fairywinged said:


> I like the name Briar to actually Briarlynn is a name on our list of possibilities for our baby girl who will be coming home in a few weeks. we would call her briar for short I think Briar is a fitting name and adding the lynn makes it more name like and girlie


 Well, thanks  and adding the lynn is a cool idea. Briarlynn is a super cute name for a girl hedgie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I adore the toofer picture! I also like when he looks straight on at the camera; he looks so sweet and innocent. In the picture, "Me and the boy," he looks so comfy and trusting with MaMa.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

shetland said:


> I adore the toofer picture! I also like when he looks straight on at the camera; he looks so sweet and innocent. In the picture, "Me and the boy," he looks so comfy and trusting with MaMa.


 Thank you that's actually the first good teef picture I've gotten of him and I couldn't wait to share it! :lol: He doesn't do much, but cuddle when I take him out, but I can't complain I love his cuddles!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Some more Briar pictures :lol:


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

He is quite the cutie and he's so photogenic! I wish Luna would pose like that sometimes.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kendra said:


> He is quite the cutie and he's so photogenic! I wish Luna would pose like that sometimes.


 The key for me is to wait until the sleepines comes...then when he's all comfy I snap some pictures. He's to lazy to try and fight it :lol:


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I love those new pictures. He is so adorable! I love the one with his foot over his face


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

New pictures of Briar!!! I think he is smiling in the first picture. And look at that big white quill!!! Peeking behind his footsie in the second picture. He is so adorable in sleepytime.....look how he is still a baby and fits in your one hand. I always adore his ears!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

MurE said:


> I love those new pictures. He is so adorable! I love the one with his foot over his face


 Thanks Maria! I put that one in my signature because I thought it was just to precious. God love the little guy he tolerates a lot of picture taking :lol: But I can't help it....every time he does something cute i grab the camera


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

shetland said:


> New pictures of Briar!!! I think he is smiling in the first picture. And look at that big white quill!!! Peeking behind his footsie in the second picture. He is so adorable in sleepytime.....look how he is still a baby and fits in your one hand. I always adore his ears!!!


 I think he looks like he's smiling too  He has random solid white quillies along with patches of white..it does look really big in that picture :lol: I love his sleepy time pictures. They show how relaxed he always is when I hold him!  I'm not looking forward to the time he won't be a baby anymore. Everyone that hasn't seen him in awhile says how big he's getting. I don't want him to get big...he needs to stay my little baby forever. Thank you his ears amuse me :lol:


----------



## amanda2 (Jul 21, 2012)

He is adorable! I just got my first one yesterday, how long id it take for him to warm up to you and let you hold him??


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks!!!  The first time I saw him at he breeder he warmed up to me. I've never had a problem handling him he lets me do pretty much anything I want to him. The only thing he really doesn't like is the top of his head touched, but he's even started letting me do that too. I love to kiss his tiny nose...I must do it like a million times while I hold him! :lol:


----------

